# فاهمني (verbal filler)



## Nikola

I know a Tunisian fellow who often says فاهمني after almost every other sentence. It reminds me of some English and other languages speakers in fact, who say you know all the time. My question is it common in other dialects?


----------



## elroy

We use it in Palestinian Arabic,  but only when we actually mean "Do you see what I'm saying?" or "Do you understand (what I'm trying to explain)?".  It doesn't strike me as an extremely common word.


----------



## francophone

It's always interesting that all people have a word that they repete quite often to make sure the listener is still following them...I think yes, even if the word used is a little different. For ex there is  واخد بالك؟؟


----------



## espoir05

I agree with "elroy". 
It is note very common to say "do you understand?" or "got that"  every so often, it is a habits that some people have.


----------



## MarcB

These types of expresions are common but of course only some people use them often.


----------



## ayed

We , Badawi , often use these expressions to see if the listener still follows up your speech.

"understood or not"*فمهت وإلا لا*
"heared or not"*سمعت وإلا لا*
"you heard"*أنت سمعت*
"you seen(understood)"*انت شفت*
"know how"*عارف كيف*
"seen how"*شايف كيف*
It hold the meaning of " you got it"(*فهمت*)


----------



## Tajabone

Hello ! 

 The majority of the precious information given by Ayed are also valid for Algeria.

 We use it this way: *فْهَمْتْنِي ؟*

 And also : *راك شايف ؟* which has a similar pragmatic value to "You see what I'm saying ? "


----------



## Abu Rashid

I have a friend (Palestinian) who always says عارف كيف؟ (aref keef) every sentence. And another one who uses a slight variation شايف كيف (shayf keef?)


----------



## suma

One of my favorites was the way some Egyptians say after each senctence

khuz balaak    which I equate to the English way of saying after each senctence "you follow me".


----------



## Nikola

أشكر لكم وقتكم الثمين من كل قلبي​


----------



## cherine

I guess everyone has his or her own expression. I had a colleague who used فاهم or فاهم إزاي after almost each sentence.
Others say عارف or عارف إزاي 
Also, as Francophone said, there's واخد بالك which is also common.



suma said:


> One of my favorites was the way some Egyptians say after each senctence khuz balaak


Are you sure they say "khuz" ?  We'd sayd khud baalak خُدْ بالك which is the imperative form of واخد بالك  but this is mostly used by professors, elders... people giving advise. So it's more of a "listen to my advise" rather than "do you follow?".


----------



## Bahhar 17

This is a group of hesitation fillers we use in Libyan dialect
فهمتني !
عرفت كيف !
فهمت كيف !
عارف كيف !
شفت كيف !
Thanks.


----------



## WannaBFluent

What about لاحظت كيف used in Syria, I guess.

I'm wondering if there is any other ways, feel free to post, any dialect


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco, I think of
عارف(ة) كيف(اش)؟
فاهم(ة)/فهمت(ي)؟
شفت/شفتي؟
ريت/ريتي كيف؟ (Southern)
أراك عارف؟

And probably others I can't think of right now

I also knew an Iraqi who was always saying عرفت شلووووون؟ .



cherine said:


> Also, as Francophone said, there's واخد بالك which is also common.



My friend uses it quite often haha beside تقريبا (to the point a Tunisian  acquaintance called him أستاذ تقريبا) and مثلا (he may repeat مثلا thrice in one sentence haha)


----------



## Sun-Shine

Also ماشي؟ ، تمام؟ ، كويس؟ and OK?

كل شخص تقريبًا لديه كلمة أو عبارة أو حتى حركة تتكرر أثناء الكلام وتكون ملحوظة لدى الآخرين ، ولكن الشخص نفسه لا يدرك أنه يكررها كثيرًا و بطريقة واضحة 
​


----------



## Hemza

Hemza said:


> My -Egyptian- friend uses it quite often haha beside تقريبا (to the point a Tunisian  acquaintance called him أستاذ تقريبا)





sun_shine 331995 said:


> كل شخص *تقريبًا *لديه كلمة أو عبارة أو حتى حركة تتكرر أثناء الكلام وتكون ملحوظة لدى الآخرين ، ولكن الشخص نفسه لا يدرك أنه يكررها كثيرًا و بطريقة واضحة​


 I know it's not a filler here but I couldn't help it


----------



## Sun-Shine

Hemza said:


> I know it's not a filler here but I couldn't help it


كنت أعلم (حقًا شعرت بذلك)، بأنك ستعلق على *تقريبًا*  وترددت في كتابتها ، كتبتها ومسحتها عدة مرات
.ولكني حسمت أمري وكتبتها

ليس لدي كلمة أكررها عندما أتحدث ولكن من حولي أشخاص لديهم كلمات كمتلازمة لديهم​


----------



## momai

WannaBFluent said:


> What about لاحظت كيف used in Syria, I guess.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is any other ways, feel free to post, any dialect


شايف كيف or maybe عرفت كيف. 
لاحظت كيف sounds wierd as a filler.


----------

